# New Roles for Anna



## Jemarchesurtousleschemins (Apr 3, 2017)

Per an Operawire article (this one: http://operawire.com/anna-netrebko-...-roles-a-major-showcase-at-bayreuth-festival/), Anna Netrebko will be debuting the following four roles in the near future, in addition to previously announced role debuts in _Andrea Chenier_ and _Tosca_ (OK, fine, one of these had kind of already been announced, but now she herself has confirmed it):

Lisa in _The Queen of Spades_ (the article says it'll happen in either 2018 or 2019 in Salzburg under the baton of Mariss Jansons)

Leonora di Vargas in _La forza del destino_ (No other information in the article about debuts in either this or the other two roles listed)

Amelia in _Un ballo in maschera_

Title role in _Salome_ (stupid accent-free keyboard)

What do you all think? Which role debut are you most excited for, if any? Discuss!!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Personally I cannot wait to hear her sing "Morro ma prima in grazia" from Ballo. It sends shivers up my spine, with a close second singing "Maladizione...." from Forza.


----------



## Lensky (May 8, 2016)

No special interest for this overrated singer: bandwagon effect ! :tiphat:


----------



## Jemarchesurtousleschemins (Apr 3, 2017)

nina foresti said:


> Personally I cannot wait to hear her sing "Morro ma prima in grazia" from Ballo. It sends shivers up my spine, with a close second singing "Maladizione...." from Forza.


To address your two specific points:
1. Yes, she will probably make me cry with the _Ballo_.
2. MALEDIZIONEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That is all.
(Seriously, though, that line is probably one of the most epic lines ever.)


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Netrebko doing Salome??? I'm not sure if :lol: or  is more appropriate.


----------



## Jemarchesurtousleschemins (Apr 3, 2017)

Becca said:


> Netrebko doing Salome??? I'm not sure if :lol: or  is more appropriate.


I don't know about Salome, but I'm excited for the other three!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lensky said:


> No special interest for this overrated singer: bandwagon effect ! :tiphat:


Me neither, less said the better.


----------



## VitellioScarpia (Aug 27, 2017)

She will scream her way through and all the sycophants around her will tell her how great she is. The Aida in Salzburg was a disaster as she could not even make it up with being a "singing actress".


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I am only slightly interested, not because I don't like Netrebko, but because in my opinion she sings totally the wrong repertoire. Most of the Italian school isn't right for her and had she left bel canto alone and sung Mozart (but the Countess and Fiordiligi, not Susanna) and Russian roles whilst branching out into German repertoire, then I could take the occasional foray into Verdi and Puccini. 

N.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

VitellioScarpia said:


> She will scream her way through and all the sycophants around her will tell her how great she is. The Aida in Salzburg was a disaster as she could not even make it up with being a "singing actress".


You really don't like her do you?


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Becca said:


> Netrebko doing Salome??? I'm not sure if :lol: or  is more appropriate.


To be honest, I have listened to Behrens, Caballé and Nilsson. If those are the standards, Netrebko would be more like :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Granate said:


> To be honest, I have listened to Behrens, Caballé and Nilsson. If those are the standards, Netrebko would be more like :lol:


What people will do these days to get half naked and trying being sexy on stage.
Horrible.


----------



## VitellioScarpia (Aug 27, 2017)

At least she should lose some weight if she's going to go naked on stage...


----------

